# 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello. 2002 Audi S4 twin turbos.
at 27k miles, the turbos are trashed (burns major oil) because of a "CHIP" installed allowed them to over-speed the turbos.
I am a Indy car mechanic...54 years old....don't touch my tools!
Can I PLEASE have a LINK....LINK to buy the *PARTS* to rebuild my own turbos, or at least the rebuilt center sections...EXCHANGE.
I am not a fool....nor will I pay a Audi dealership $840 each for the exchanges. 
Thank you for you considerations & knowledge!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

You could contact Blouch or any factory authorized Borg Warner Turbo rebuild shop.
http://www.blouchturbo.com/


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

One link is a beginning. 
But those TT 2.7L are nortorious turbo eaters...chip or no chip.
Yes...I walked into a Hans Wittlers European Auto Repair shop and a S4 wagon was in for the SECOND TIME with the front-clip & engine removed....this time it needed a new engine, cause the turbos had already been replaced.
No performance parts....just pure neglect of changing the oil caused a lifter to fail. (they think)

And that link sells new turbos only...as far as I can tell. But Monday I'll call em'. Those prices of NEW TURBOS are acceptable.








My son wants the bigger turbos.







MAYBE..It's his car. 


_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 1:54 PM 8/17/2008_


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

blouch.....has 6 employees.







no parts department & nobody was available to discuss this.








Maybe they'll "call me back in the morning".








I WAS impressed with your member count......WAS.
I THOUGHT I could escape the HOMEWORK. WRONG!
Btw...TEP's addy came up. FAT CHANCE I would *EVER* do business with that KNOWN LIAR, P.O.S. SCAMMER (named Steve) at TEP.
"Top End Performance" in reality is "Top End Poopartist". 
We do MILLIONS of dollars of parts business every year. 
I was merely asking how to go-about SHOT-GUNNING to somebody that STOCKS what we need to BUY and have it placed in my HAND ASAP.
And thank you for the PM!








Anybody that buys from a SUB-SUB-SUB VENDOR...is BRAIN DEAD!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

Got a factory Borg Warner rebuild shop within 5 miles and I live in timbuktu mmkay... try phone book http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

GLS-S4, are you old enough to have a drivers license?

A.W.E. Tuning.com What do you guys known about them?
http://www.awe-tuning.com

_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 6:54 PM 8/18/2008_

_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 6:56 PM 8/18/2008_


_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 7:00 PM 8/18/2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_GLS-S4, are you old enough to have a drivers license?

No... but I'm old enough to figure out how to change my S4's Turbo's and other bits without clogging threads with senseless rambling crap.
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3531633
You old enough to be an "Indy Mechanic"? Every good Audi mechanic knows all about AWE Tuning, they're one of the best!


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

"Got a factory Borg Warner rebuild shop within 5 miles and I live in timbuktu mmkay... try phone book "
You should talk!







Buzz-off, squirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Shawn @ Kinetic Turbos says...."Outta K04-25/26s stock for over 4 months already and has NO CLUE of when he will see them again.
The waiting list is LONGGGGG.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

Why didn't you say you wanted K04's... gotta brand new spare pair with intake piping and hardware install kit that I could ship out today http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
These tings can be herd to find sometimes, ya kno?








Since ya never doneit b4 ana frst timrs mesitupgoodly, wanna someh elp instaling em?
















Jyst imagina whata'lla beable tado whena igettab yur age


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

Squirrel4, With the way you type...and the way you spell, you'd be dangerous with tools in your hands. Try your MOUTH!








Can you hear that? Let me crank-it up a bit. 
Btw...Mr experience, using COPPER GASKETS are known to LEAK..
no matter how tight they are. That's WHY the Han's guys suggesting using ALUMINUM. 
And I don't think you'll live long enough to get to me my age.
You do have a problem reading...don't you. ".......bigger turbos" 









_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 5:36 PM 8/19/2008_


_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 5:48 PM 8/19/2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

Sheesh, touchy feely fruty new guy goin fro deep da South








SUP with yur K04 Turbos fo yo punkicar... banana wan 'em or no








PM me ana shipu pu fo sho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 8:20 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

Where....do you have those turbos at?
As in, nearest city & state? 
Even AWE didn't answer the phone today. I don't leave messages.
And....I'm not "touchy" either. Christ....I'm BULLETPROOF!
You are....amusing at times, ROCKY.


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

Hi
800USD is not to high , I bought one turbo for 1500zł in Poland , its 720usd but is used parts in good condition, we change 2 turbine, customer ride a month and right turbo blows - ****, this turbo is too smal for this engine, now we mount k04 from RS4.
I dont like this engine , better for me is old technic 2.2 5cyl 20v


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

Vrooom, Beep, Beep, Vrooom, Beep... [pause]... Bing Bong...








Had to park outside yesterday... for like a whole hour... just to get some stuff outa way








Sheesh, these sure go fast
















A few suggestions:
http://vastperformance.com/sho...id=42
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=411
http://www.purems.com/products/contactForm.php
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Turbo
http://www.gpopshop.com/index.html
Rebuild kits
http://www.gpopshop.com/kkkkits.html

If all else fails, check with BW and VAG Vendor section for more options
http://www.bwauto.com/contacts/#turbo
http://www.vaglinks.com/VAGLinks.asp
Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

hahaha dayumn!
Buy my RSK04's, Inlets and hardware kit!!!!! PM ME!


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (bigturboVR6)*

Sorry...but with AGE, COMES WISDOM.
1. Only a DIPSTICK would buy a product from a NOBODY.
*YOU* can't WARRANTY ****!
2. I will ALWAYS REJECT a product...that it APPEARS the box was EVER
OPENED! Funny how important hardware is missing...cause I see that
ALL THE TIME. 
3. I just don't remember. LOL! But I KNOW there is a 3.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

isapoly alzenhemabalz,ana viagrasana yep bestits werknaway betr4u inaseld box... sup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
umembrz findn wat K04s ulukn4?


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

I gather you figured out, we ARE GERMANS!








Von VIKE...in America Von WIKE...or just WIKE. We ARE meat eaters.

Maybe I'm confused. Why would anybody order SPARE KO-4s....
when in that pic you supplied with a new servo...sure looks like a REBUILT KO-3. 
Can you explain your pics?








Or do you know WHY Stewart Warner isn't providing the KO-4s like they used too? 
Maybe....SW has too many COME-BACKS...and you already know better than to install them?









_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 7:58 PM 8/23/2008_


_Modified by Professor Quest2 at 9:00 PM 8/23/2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

The spare K04's are for the second S4 when the time comes. Bought them new a while ago for $1900 cause squirrels appreciate the value of their nuts!








iirc it was Stewart's bro "Borg Warner" making the Turbo's. They produce in batches and each batch gets sucked up on the world market fast, creating periodic availability blackouts. Classic case of lowered supply to drive up prices.
The K03s and K04s look similar but the K04's have larger intake casting airways, different compressors, different turbines, different boost graphs, etc. The K04's have lower shaft speeds than the K03's which increases reliability and they have a higher boost ceiling which also increases chipped reliability.
K03's have a "high failure rate" because of the incredibly high shaft speeds when chipped and some owners wail on 'em without proper warm up / cool downs. Even tho there is an OE after run pump coolant pump, the pass side Turbo oil line is especially prone to coking the oil after improper hot shutdown. Some folks heat wrap the oil lines to help avoid this, and some ceramic coat the exhaust mani's which helps reduce under hood temps and heatsoak in general. You can heat wrap the intake piping passing the exhaust mani's to further help reduce IATs.
In center of pic, see upper 180 oil line most prone to coking and proximity to ceramic coated stock exhaust mani 








Old K03's








A new K04









K03's vs K04's with pics
http://www.audiworld.com/tech/eng58.shtml

If you don't want to go K04's, there are other options... may need to raise the limit on your Gold Card http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.autospeed.us/store.php?crn=314


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

Have you figured out why I want the CITY & STATE of WHERE to view your goods?








I am AIR MOBILE! DUH!


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

1999 Cessna S550 with a few updates... but that's not an Audi parked beside it
















You have International certs and enough fuel to make it to Canada?


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_Sorry...but with AGE, COMES WISDOM.
1. Only a DIPSTICK would buy a product from a NOBODY.
*YOU* can't WARRANTY ****!
2. I will ALWAYS REJECT a product...that it APPEARS the box was EVER
OPENED! Funny how important hardware is missing...cause I see that
ALL THE TIME. 
3. I just don't remember. LOL! But I KNOW there is a 3.

Actually the parts are from a reputable shop in sealed boxes and bags and carry full Borg Warner warranties







no worries... go spend more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Professor Quest2 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (bigturboVR6)*

Rocky, do you THINK...you are OUTTA MY GRIP? Think again.
And...I'm so sorry I said "STEWART WARNER", instead of BORG WARNER. Get over it. 
I don't own an Audi. My SON does. He loves to TAKE-OFF to Taho & Colorado & B.C. to snowboard his ass off.








Myself...I have a fleet of Jaguar XJRs parked at various airports. 
Ya know....V8s....SUPERCHARGED that'll blow an AUDI off the road.
I want him to travel thru the snow...not KID HIMSELF to go up-against a V8...and kill the car nor HIMSELF TRYING.
Mea Culpa...I'm always in a hurry. 
LATER!


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

"Myself...I have a fleet of Jaguar XJRs parked at various airports.
Ya know....V8s....SUPERCHARGED that'll blow an AUDI off the road."







not my Audi


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_I'm so sorry I said "STEWART WARNER", instead of BORG WARNER.

No worries, it'll become second nature with more real Turbo car experience.

_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_I don't own an Audi. My SON does. He loves to TAKE-OFF to Taho & Colorado & B.C. to snowboard his ass off.









Work hard and one day who knows... then maybe he should get a real job










_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_Myself...I have a fleet of Jaguar XJRs parked at various airports. 
Ya know....V8s....SUPERCHARGED that'll blow an AUDI off the road..

Ever consider a real car? I'm English and personally I'd recommend at least one German car... like an Audi.
Since twin turbo's can be kinda copmlecated, get a new RS4 with a real German MTM Supercharger








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9zgnPqvzn4


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_I want him to travel thru the snow...not KID HIMSELF to go up-against a V8...and kill the car nor HIMSELF TRYING..

Get him a Prius with extra airbags, or maybe a Hyundai with spare backseat pillows and a big rear wing, or maybe even one your spare Jags http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Quest2* »_Mea Culpa...I'm always in a hurry.

Then buy BigTurboVR6's complete Turbo package so you can move onto the best part, installing 'em in your son's car for free cause you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif so much


















_Modified by GLS-S4 at 4:25 PM 8-27-2008_


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (Professor Quest2)*

SUP? Benaholwekanawaytnferyatadabeach... wana riderno avagasoracerts fryerentl? Donyet


















_Modified by GLS-S4 at 7:29 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (GLS-S4)*

Wow, I just happened to stumble upon this thread and hoped to see some pictures of a torn down turbo. Instead I just find some rich old guy that thinks he's better than everyone bashing some guy that honestly tried to help. I dealt with guys like this when I worked at BMW, I hate people like him. Do some research, and realize the car was beat and that killed the turbos early. Get some KO4s since they are built for the application when driven harder.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (thetwodubheads)*

whats better than beating his jag with an audi?
doing it with a 1.8l volkswagen


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (VW1990CORRADO)*

haha...
Jaguars are such pieces of sheit anyway... Honestly, who uses a mercury mystiques chassis to build a luxury car! eff a Jag...


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (bigturboVR6)*

Somebody please lock this thread....


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 02 Audi S4 Turbo guts...WTB (VOLKS-MAN)*

And he said he was bulletproof...








Please Lock












_Modified by GLS-S4 at 2:49 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## smk777 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Audi S4 Allroad 2.7t K03-016 K03-017 turbo charger rebuild shop New Jersey New York*



Professor Quest2 said:


> Hello. 2002 Audi S4 twin turbos.
> at 27k miles, the turbos are trashed (burns major oil) because of a "CHIP" installed allowed them to over-speed the turbos.
> I am a Indy car mechanic...54 years old....don't touch my tools!
> Can I PLEASE have a LINK....LINK to buy the *PARTS* to rebuild my own turbos, or at least the rebuilt center sections...EXCHANGE.
> ...


There are many turbo rebuild shops in the US, not many of them are well versed with the Borg Warner K Series turbochargers. I had an Audi S4 B5 2.7t that turned into a nightmare a few years ago when the turbos blew up from running high boost. I brought the car to a service shop here in Jersey and had them remove the turbochargers then priced the new replacements from Audi, crazy high price. 

Instead of going with new Audi replacements I went with a set from Turbochargerpros, installed the set and drove about 200 miles and the turbos failed again. I heard whistling noises coming from the turbos almost like they were not balanced properly. Once again we took the turbochargers out of the car, all of this cost me a fortune. We found the second set of turbos had compressor wheel contact and rubbed on the compressor housing. We also found that turbochargerpros sold me a set of Chinese Audi S4 clones, its hard to tell but they are fake.

I could not afford to pull my engine everytime the turbos went bad and learned that buying a "half loaf" only cost you three loafs in the end. After doing some real homework one of the guys on Audiworld recommended Scroll Products in Fairfield, NJ right off Rt.46. After speaking with Sean at Scroll my frustration level dropped big time, this guy knows his sh!t and they do the complete service onsite. 

Scroll Products
111 Clinton Road Unit6
Fairfield, NJ 07004
201-925-0825


----------



## Schump (Feb 15, 2007)

*2.7T sourcing / heat sheilding*

I would agree with don't buy from a sub sub sub vendor. Instead, find a friend who works at a VW or 0000 dealership, or any friend who works at or owns a WV/0000 repair shop. From what I remember, when I worked at one as the parts manager, we always bought our turbos brand new from the stealership. VW dealerships gave us 25% off real list (not bump list like they like to use on repair estimates at times) and 0000 dealerships gave us 15%. I know that when buying gearboxes and instrument clusters for the Allroads, I would have to buy them from the Audi dealership. WorldPAC might also stock these, I can't remember as it has been 3 yrs since I last worked at a VW/Audi shop. (WorldPAC=CarQuest's wholesale division btw, warehouses nationwide, 4 deliveries/day and easy online ordering with guaranteed brands/parts quality.) We had 12 turbo cores on the shelf from 2.7T's mostly with a few 1.8T spools as well.

Good luck, and I also agree with ceramic coating. We used it on our Formula SAE car's turbine housing and it made a major difference in radiated heat. Of course, the GT-15VNT was placed behind the firewall, so it got quite hot behind the firewall until I sent both turbos to HPC and they cleaned and coated the turbine housings. Just the same, using header wrap only worsens the problem. It might lower your underhood temperature a bit, but it acts as an oven and heats up your exhaust more than without it. Then you waste too much energy heating steel and losing total energy in your exhaust gases which drive your turbine. I had very good results with HPC and highly recommend them. (They bought out Jet Hot a few years ago, btw.)


----------

